# Pre-Owned but never used price?



## Ron from BC (Feb 15, 2019)

I had earlier posted this message as an update to an older thread but I thought I'd get more feedback with a more specific title.

Well as I'd pretty much decided on the 826 OXE 37799 I thought I'd peruse the local on line ads. Low and behold there was a listing for this model. Having exchanged a couple of emails with the seller I'm inclined to believe his circumstances so now I'd like 'your' two bits worth.

The 826 is listed as Brand New never used. The situation is that he has a house in a regional resort area and the plan was to use it there. He has a single stage that he uses at is primary residence. He has recently sold this house so no longer has a need for the 826. He says he has only started it twice but it's never been used. He is the original owner.

Update: I've received pics of the blower and it is indeed brand new. The tires still have the rubber nibs sticking out on the surface that is in contact with the ground. It was bought in Sept '18.

Now I've not seen these machines go on sale here and his 'firm' selling price translates into a savings of a little over $500 what he paid for it after tax 12 months ago. From what I've read the Toro warranty is not transferable. The machine would be delivered by him to my home and assembled needless to say.

Given the new condition of the machine and this model's reliability is this a good opportunity?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It sounds like a decent deal if all the details are true. I have no knowledge if Toro warranties are transferable. The *only* blower I ever bought new was back in '94 and it was an MTD that served me well for 17 years. You may want to check with Toro about warranty. 

let us know what you decide.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

seems like a good deal to me. I have never purchased new (or near new), but I think they may honor the warranty if you have proof of purchase.


----------



## Ron from BC (Feb 15, 2019)

....it gets delivered tomorrow evening and precluding any unforeseen surprise I'll take some pics and post of my experience. Oddly enough his ad said it had heated grips which from my research isn't an option....stay tuned.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sounds like a good deal. why isn't the warranty transferable? how long is the original warranty? does that model have warranty issues?

I bet if you pressed it with the corporate office they would honor the warranty but you would have to have all the original paperwork.


----------



## Ron from BC (Feb 15, 2019)

I will have the paperwork tomorrow, the Toro warranty is a 3 year limited with a lifetime on the chute etc and from what I've read there are no warranty issues with this model so it may be a moot point.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Ron from BC I am sure you will have no troubles. Daughter at Coombs wanted me to bring ours down last winter for a bit but I did not,


----------



## Ron from BC (Feb 15, 2019)

*Big Red has landed*

Well the original owner dropped the 826 OXE 37799 off last night and yep......it's 'as new'. The tires don't look they have rotated more than a dozen times. :>)

The previous owner said that he hadn't registered it so I went on the Toro site and registered as per the data on his receipt so hopefully I won't need to contact them prior to the end of the 3 years however at least it's on their list now.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

good deal Should serve you well and good price also.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice blower. Very clean. 

Read your owners manual.


----------

